# Handling a spooky horse



## mavis (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi peeps

What should be the correct way to handle a spooky horse?

SOme people suggested that if i sense something is spooking the horse, i should turn the horse's head in the direction and let him see there's nothing to be afraid of?

While there's another school of thought which advises that i push the horse out to the spooky object. For example if the object is on the horse's left.. I should pull on the right rein to get the horse's shoulder closer to the object. At the same time, i should be using my right leg to press the horse over to the left. All this time, i should be just walking the horse; and not attempt to trot or canter. I should attempt to get the horse closer to the horse each time I go past the spooky object. It's only on the third round, that I should let the horse look at the object head-on

WHich method works better for you and why?

I am only a novice rider with confidence issues. I am afraid that while attempting to coax a horse to address the spooky object or even to get close to it; things might not go as planned.. i.e. that the horse might just rear his head so sharply that i lose control and fall again; or that the horse might just suddenly bolt while we are walking closer to the object?

What should i do to prevent that?

Thanks


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

First of all- ignore the spook. Don't make a big deal, just keep riding. Walk the horse around the scary object. Start pretty far away, then gradually move in until the horse is comfortable with the object. Let the horse sniff it, look at it, ect. 

Once your horse is comfortable walking around it, you can begin trotting/cantering/putting the horse to work around it. Your horse should be pretty well desisitized to it by that point 

Dont pussy foot around it either. Always address the spook, don't just avoid it. After you've gotten the horse used to it, act like it never happened. Pass by the object as if you have no prior knowledge of the spookiness. If you're confident, your horse will be. I know it is tough in the beginning, but pretty soon spooks will just be a "roll your eyes" kind of thing 

Now- If this horse happens to be an arab you may have to desensitize each time you pass by the object! Lol been there, done that!!


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

When you feel your horse beginning to tense up over whatever object is spooky, 
turn his attention away from the object by using that opportunity 
to school him - forward, backward, left and right.
Once you, again, have his attention on you,
use the spooky object (or in close proximity to the object) as his resting place.
Enough work around the spooky object, *should* help reinforce the reward of rest next to the object, 
and help desensitize him to that object.

That would be my plan of action:wink:


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

Watch the Clinton Anderson Video on this subject. Gaining a horses trust is the first thing. You are the alpha mare, if you're not scared and have the correct ques to keep the horse focused things will turn out fine. You need training, every time your horse spooks you are reinforcing you are not the leader. It's guaranteed your horses spooks will get worse if you don't fix it.


----------



## mavis (Jul 28, 2011)

Erm.. it isnt a stationary spook. It's a spot in the bushes that sometimes has things stirring or moving in them. I was previously thrown off by another horse at the same spot. last week, i was riding a different horse. I noticed the horse stirring when we went past it cos something moved. And the second time we went past it, he bolted. What can i do about moving spooks in the same spot?

Thanks!


----------



## mavis (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, i need to be more alpha! GRRRL!

ermm.. but how do i be more alpha? what if i **** the horse off even more?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

You'll get a lot of opinions here, but in my experience it really depends on your horse's disposition and you'll have to pick what works best by trying different approaches....
Our youngest mare is the most nervous out alone, but is also extremely trusting. If she sees a spook, she'll just stop, but will continue however you want (towards it, away from it, etc) with a little leg and a rub on the neck.
Out middle mare is extremely curious. If she sees a spook, she'll want to stop and take a good, long look. If it's interesting enough to her, she'll actually want to go and examine it up close, otherwise, she'll just ignore it and continue on.
Not much bothers our experienced lead mare. If something doesn't look right to her, she'll just keep an eye on it without breaking stride.

Try different methods, but whatever you do, keep a pulse on the fear level of your horse. You never want to push a horse that is afraid to the terrified level. At that point they will operate on instinct and are no longer thinking (or listening to you). Even if you just pass by the spook, the more times you do it your horse will learn that it won't be eaten by it.


----------



## mavis (Jul 28, 2011)

problem is my horse bolted the second time we went past it.. DUn think i would have had a chance to apply any of the theory i read. Maybe i should get the instructor to ride him out a few times past the spooky object first? Do you think that would help? Would the horse still spook at the same spot when i get on him after?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... First of all you can ride with someone on calm confident horse. If that horse will go first - yours will follow.

Another approach would be to ask someone confident and experienced to ride horse for you to "desensitize" it. 

If neither can be used in your situation and if you are novice and horse CAN do something very wrong, I'd get off and walk the horse to/through the scary object from the ground like 20 times (may be less... but I mean till the object will stop being "scary"). Then get on and ride back and forth other 10 times to get over it completely. Yes, not fun and lots of work for both, BUT its paid off. (and no by getting off you don't let horse "win", because you still force it to go through the object, just in more safe for you situation). 

The problem with CA (and similar suggestions) IMHO is that they are all great if you are a good confident rider. If rider is lacking the confidence it may not be the safest way to go.


----------



## mavis (Jul 28, 2011)

am severely lacking in confidence after i knocked my head and had to go for an MRI. Think will ask my instructor to ride the horse for me a few times past the spooky spot first. I need to address this issue cos I want to advance. But i can't deal with another concussion right now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Mavis,
I think having your instructor ride your horse for you a time or two would be good, but only if you are there to watch how she handles the spook, if it happens. YOu want the more experienced person to help you take the steps to getting to the place where you can do it on your own, so you will need to watch and emulate. Perhaps you can ride a calm horse out with her, and she on your horse and see what happens.

It's alwyas true that horses are just absolute masters at feeling the confidence level of their rider and reacting thusly. I know that my horse, Mac, has trouble with spooking when under ME, but almost never under his owner (though I did see him do a magnificent spin with her one time, which she rode out like a champ. Darn, if only I could just BE her!)
Anyway, we are who we are and we cannot just BE confident riders, like snap our fingers and it happens. Especially with a fall and its' aftermath of fear and bad memories. But watching someone else deal with it, and then you litereally pretend to be them, especially when you need to conjur up more assertiveness and it isn't your natural way of being.

Mac is often worried about things on the trail and it is often the same old things. So, desensitziign him to them isn't the ticket. What works is for me to be there to "help" him when he is not sure what to do.

When he stops sometimes to listen, I usually let him , for a brief moment, and then suggest he go on. If he is really super worried, I will let him listen a bit more, but this is really rare now. I mean only when I ask him to go forward and he is so worri9ed that he is about to explode. HOwever, I do NOT allow him to whirl around and try to run away. Having him stand and think about it is one way of working through a worry, but better is to have him move on forward if possible.

If I go past something that is rustling the bushes and he tries to either whirl around and run away or bolt forward, I use one rein to make him turn back toward the scary thing. I dont need him to approach it and sniff it, I just dont' want him to turn his back on it. If he can walk by the scary thing wihtout trying to turn his back on it and run, then that is the best.

I usually keep the outside (farther away from the scary thing) rein on a bit more, lift it upward and put on the outside leg just a bit and focus MY energy past the scary thing but I am ready to stop him is he thinks he can bolt past it. If he did, I woujld quikcly pick up the inside rein (nearest the scary thing) and pull him into a disengagement and disallow him from running away.

If he calms enough to take a big breath and maybe lick his lips, then I turn him away from it in a controlled manner and let him walk away from it.


This is what I was taught, and to be honest, I am sure there are better ways. I would not say this is the best way. It is what I lean on because I am sometimes not able to get Mac to just ignore something and trot on by. That is MY weakness and lack of confidence, I am totally aware of this.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I think your confidence nails down the problem. As others have said, horses watch, listen and feel their riders. If you don't feel confident they wont either. So the first thing you have to work on is yourself.

-Force yourself to relax, if you are anxious your horse will pick up on it and start looking for a reason to spook. If you jump yourself, game over. Your horse now knows the boogey man is in that bush coming to eat him.

-Don't stare down objects you think will spook your horse. Believe it or not, your horse can see you up on their back and if you stare down something they will lock in on it like it's a bear. Keep your eyes moving while keeping your head pointed down the trail. Do, and I mean do, pick out what might spook your horse and prepare yourself. The trick is not giving any physical clues you are doing so.

Once you have yourself under control you can work on your horse.

-First of all, get someone to ride ahead of you with an experienced horse. A timid horse will generally play follow the leader and give fewer problems. Do this often until your horse and you become more confident. You don't want to do this with another inexperienced horse in the lead because when one spooks the other spooks.

-When mine starts to tense up I ask him to do something for me to take his mind off what is bothering him. Generally I just cluck at him, asking him to speed up a bit. Most the time that will take his mind off whatever was bothering him. I've tried the walk them up and let them sniff it thing, didn't work for me, made the horse spookier.

-If I think the horse will spook, I stop him and get off before he actually gets to the spook stage. I then will lead him back and forth past whatever is bothering him. Usually takes between 4 and 10 passes (both ways) before your horse will relax. Once they relax I go back to where I got off, get back on and ride past the object. If he starts to spook again, stop, get off and do it all over again.

Hope that helps some but I want to enforce the idea, work on yourself first.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That could be a lot of getting off and on. I wonder about that. Besides, one doesn't always know where the spooky thing will be in time to get off BEFORE the horse's behavior is showing anxiety. IF you get off once the hrose is anxious, you are confirming there's a reason to be anxious and wouldn't this just train a horse to do it more to get you off? 

The rest of your post I agree with, and I think your idea of getting off and walking past an obstacle might work from time to time. Just not sure about it being a way to deal with all problems.


----------



## mavis (Jul 28, 2011)

ok thanks for your advice.. I will have a word with the riding school and tell them to make the necessary arrangements.

I actually cancelled a class today cos i blacked out a few times this morning. They lasted a few seconds each time. 

has anyone had a similar experience after knocking her/his head on the ground when falling from a horse? This is the first time I injured my head; and I am quite worried. Cos I didn't have any such spells till today since I fell on Wednesday.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

mavis said:


> ok thanks for your advice.. I will have a word with the riding school and tell them to make the necessary arrangements.
> 
> I actually cancelled a class today cos i blacked out a few times this morning. They lasted a few seconds each time.
> 
> has anyone had a similar experience after knocking her/his head on the ground when falling from a horse? This is the first time I injured my head; and I am quite worried. Cos I didn't have any such spells till today since I fell on Wednesday.


 
I have. I got bucked off my horse and ended up with a concusion. I didn't find that I blacked out but I got quite light headed and would have to sit/lay down. If you are concerned, go to the doctor.

My one piece of advice is that if it is too much for you and you get off to lead the horse. Go in between the horse and the scary object. Because if you are on the other side and the horse spooks you can get very hurt.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> The rest of your post I agree with, and I think your idea of getting off and walking past an obstacle might work from time to time. Just not sure about it being a way to deal with all problems.


tiny, I did it on my paint in past. It does work. NOT the best approach (and lots of work getting on/off), but if you are not confident and have a horse way too much for you it's just much safer way to deal with situation. Trying to deal with it in saddle won't really make your brave when you feel the horse is about to blow up. Usually just make you more tense.

Again the best (and safest) is asking someone else to work with the horse. Unfortunately it's not always a case.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I don't like the term spooky because the horses that exhibit the behavior (mine included) tend to be looking for a leader. When I show confidence and work him around the object he jumps at, he becomes a lot more relaxed. I agree with BoxT, Clinton Anderson does have a godd video on this!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If you are a novice rider with confidence issues you shouldn't be riding a spooky horse. It's really as simple as that. Sooner or later you will get hurt worse than you already have. You need an old, old very broke horse to learn on and gain confidence on. If your instructor doesn't have one you can ride then fins another instructor. If you own the spooky horse then sell it and buy and old, gentle one that isn't spooky. It will cost you some money but probably a lot less than an MRI.


----------



## WhoaNow (Jan 18, 2011)

kevinshorses said:


> *If you are a novice rider with confidence issues you shouldn't be riding a spooky horse.
> 
> It's really as simple as that.
> 
> ...


AGREE with all bold print.
Your horse already knows you're nervous, and therefore believes there is something to be nervous about.
You NEED to be a STRONG and CONFIDENT *LEADER* with a spooky horse.

Good luck:wink:
Be CONFIDENT!!!


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> That could be a lot of getting off and on. I wonder about that. Besides, one doesn't always know where the spooky thing will be in time to get off BEFORE the horse's behavior is showing anxiety. IF you get off once the hrose is anxious, you are confirming there's a reason to be anxious and wouldn't this just train a horse to do it more to get you off?
> 
> The rest of your post I agree with, and I think your idea of getting off and walking past an obstacle might work from time to time. Just not sure about it being a way to deal with all problems.


 
At first it is a lot of work and takes patience but your horse will gain confidence in you and itself at the same time. It really doesn't take many rides before your horse gets the idea there is nothing to be worried about. I haven't yet had a horse get more anxious because I'm jumping out of the saddle and leading it around a bit.

Yes you can stay in the saddle and try working them past "bad spots". Sometimes the horse will balk then go by it and sometimes they'll rear and spin. Which method will work best for an experienced rider and which for inexerienced riders?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Something you need to know is that a horse has two areas of concern that he wants to protect. The first is his juglar. He can see to protect that. The second is his hind legs only there's a blind spot back there. He will be more reactionary to the blind spot. When a horse is troubled by something ask him to move his hindquarters over a bit but keep him walking past. You are letting him protect his hindquarters and yet you are allowing him to better see the spooky object as you move away from it. While you are doing this keep your focus on something a hundred yards ahead so that the horse understands that that's where you are going, not to the spooky object. If you have to return that way he may not react at all as he's seeing it from a different side of his brain.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

If this were me (and I've gone off a horse and bonked my head pretty good), I'd spend a bit of time just walking the horse past the scary object. Completely ignore it. This sounds kind of hokey, but I've had a lot of success in the past by letting the horse WATCH me play with the scary object. If the scary thing is in an enclosed space, I let the horse loose and play with the object. I sit on it, roll it around, carry it around, have a snack while sitting on it... horses are curious creatures and eventually, they'll be so curious that they'll forget they were ever spooked by it. Do this a few times over and then work back up to riding past the object.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a natrually hot headed mare and she likes to invent all sorts of scary scenarios with random objects in the arena: bleachers, scary jump standards, little kids, etc.

I find that the best way to deal with a spooky horse is to ignore the object that they are spooking at and make them work hard and take their minds off of what it is that is scaring them.

For example, if I am doing 20 metre circles at one end of the arena and she is freaking out over a scary shadow in the corner, I will put my inside leg on, hold the outside sholder with my outside rein and ask her to bend nicely as I go near that corner. I almost exaggerate what I'm asking so that I make her know, I don't care about the corner, we are working now. Switch it up, one direction to the next. I'll maybe through in some serpentines by that particular corner, maybe some transitions and before you know it, she's too busy to even think about spooking.

The worst thing you can do, IMHO, is let the horse stand and stare at whatever is spooking them. In my mind, it verifies that yes, that corner is spooky and you are acknowledging that fear. Make them work past the scary object. Make them ignore it and they will stop spooking.


----------

